# bad case of ich



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

anybody know a good way to get rid of ich, without having to remove all my corals.All started with a power blue Tang that some gave me, but was not till a month later it got sick. I have had 4 fish die so far. I have tryed kordon ich attack 100% natural.But no luck any help would be nice. Thanks Dale


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I share your pain !

I had also posted seeking help for same problem. My PBT seems to be doing fine for now .. knock on wood. My other fish haven't displayed any signs on contracting ICH either.

Sounds like the only true remedy is to remove all fish, quarantine and treat, and let DT tank run fishless for 8-10 weeks!


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

a yellow tang i bought regrettably from Big Als had ich and as a result 6-7 of my guys passed away. Leaving only the Yellow Tang


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Funny in a sad way.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

kordon ich attack does butt all imo. 

i find the best thing to do is to do a garlic soak pellets for a while. get them all eating, and eating well. most people will tell you to QT them but ich can be caused by stress, and moving a fish to a QT tank, and then medicated (or hypo) and then back into the DT tank can stress the fish out enough that it gets ich again; expecially a powder blue tang. i had a hardcore ich outbreak when my tank was new, after feeding well with the garlic it all disappeared and i've been ich-less for over a year, never even a sign of it since.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Jason helped me with my ich  Kordon, like he said, didn't do butt all  

I removed all my fish - which was a risk I took - and put them in a quarantine tank and used medication for the fish whilst they remained in that tank. They became ich free within two weeks I think. I left my dt for 6 weeks without any fish to get rid of any ich eggs that may be lurking around. I did frequent sand vacuumings as well. 

Now I'm super selective of where I get my fish from


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re ich*

Thanks for your reply, could you please explain how I go about doing this. Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

what are u asking how to remove the fish ...most will remove rocks to get all fish out without chasing them and risking stressing them further if u can catch them and get them in a qt tank then that is bonus ....


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is hands down the best article on marine ich.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/

If you are fairly new at this - make sure what you have is in fact ich. All the in-tank remedies are fairly useless. There is a debate as to whether garlic really does anything.

1. You will have to set up a quarantine tank first - not sure about the size of your fish but a 10/20 gallon setup is probably good enough. You will need a heater and maybe a sponge filter (if you have it). I usually use tank water for the qt to minimize stress - you can mix a new batch but make sure you have a temp/ph match.

2. Catch your fish and put it in the qt tank. If you can move the rock out then that's great but a lot of times its not practical. Try the 2 net method where you use one net to chase the fish into another net. A lot of the reefers here have traps to catch fish you may want to borrow or buy one. Its stressful but with 4 deaths already - its either treatment or death.

3. Once you get your fish into the qt tank - try one of the treatment methods in the article. I strongly recommend cupramine (chelated copper). I have used hypo and cupramine and find the latter to be very effective. If you go copper make sure you get a test kit for it. (if you need one you can borrow mine - just pm). If you fish are ich covered - I find a fresh water dip gives the best immediate relief (see part 2 of the article).

4. Your tank will have to go fishless for 6-8 weeks.

5. If you go copper - everything that is in your qt tank (including the tank) will have to be treated with a copper absorbing substance to get the copper out.

hope that helps!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

noy said:


> This is hands down the best article on marine ich.
> 
> http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/
> 
> ...


I agree with your posting re QT setups except I feel that a 10/20 gallon tank for a PBT (unless very small) would create further stress


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Always Q-tine fish. If you have expensive taste in fish it's good idea.
Otherwise you are taking huge risk in not doing so.

Most people like myself have learned the hard way. Don't make the same mistake I have.

Q-tine fish not only keeps the ich out, but it also gives the fish some time to start eating and fatten up.

-deez


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re ich*

once again thanks for eveyones help, just want to ask my tank is 120 gallons 6ft long tank, if I were to remove all my corals and put the corals in another tank,then treat the tank with the fish in it with either copper that way I would not stress the fish anymore by triyng to net them. a few fish have white spots on them, but my large clown trigger almost looks like he has a white film on him.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

i would not use copper as theres no real way of getting rid of it. Even if you do a 100% water change. Many of us just keep on feeding it improving their immune system, however I've never been successful with that. Best bet is to use a fish trap or nets. If you're going to remove all of the corals, might as well just remove the rocks? idnk you have a pretty big tank. i suggest borrowing someones fish trap and get those guys in QT, where you can treat it. I've never done copper but hyposalinity as well as the tank transfer method should get rid of it really.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

koopie said:


> once again thanks for eveyones help, just want to ask my tank is 120 gallons 6ft long tank, if I were to remove all my corals and put the corals in another tank,then treat the tank with the fish in it with either copper that way I would not stress the fish anymore by triyng to net them. a few fish have white spots on them, but my large clown trigger almost looks like he has a white film on him.


It will be tough to get rid of the copper especially if you have your rock in there. its gets absorbed and will be released slowly back into the tank. Also, you will get a big die-off from the copper (all the little inverts/worms you don't see) and your ammonia/nitrite levels will spike - just might crash the whole tank.

Clown triggers are fairly resistant to ich - that (white film) almost doesn't sound like ich. you should see white spots generally in the fins first. Maybe you can post a pic.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There is a new medicated food from New Life Spectrum. I believe Reef Aquatica sells it.


----------

